# Prarie Acres Kennel in Nebraska



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of purchasing a pup from this kennel. The breeders name is Shiela Gulbrandson. Any information would help.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd pass. I don't see any real goal with the breeding program and no health testing or titles on any of the dogs. They seem to have a lot of dogs with quite a few litters on the ground. 

What are you looking for in a puppy? Maybe some others could help find a more reputable breeder with a little more info.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would *not* buy a puppy from this breeder. The breeder obviously isn't meeting the proper breed standard for the German Shepherd, no health testing, no titles... no "goal" for the breeding program as Alexis stated...

Just from viewing the website I personally categorize this breeder as a "backyard breeder", and would avoid at all costs... no offense meant to anyone who owns a dog from this kennel. The colours of the breeding stock alone put up tons of red flags for me.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I am not gonna pretend to be an expert. But like posted above they look to me like a backyard breeder. I would go else where....


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

Im open to finding a different breeder. I'm not looking to spend a fortune on a family pet, though. If anyone knows of a reputable breeder in Nebraska, Iowa or Northern Missouri/Kansas, please let me know.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Crooked Creek in MO and Von Hartwin Kennels in KS are both breeders I'd recommend.


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

By the way...Thank you for all the responses and advice. I did feel a bit skeptical by the website and the odd colors of some. I do have a young baby at home and really want to make sure the dog has the right temperment.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

irishstuey said:


> By the way...Thank you for all the responses and advice. I did feel a bit skeptical by the website and the odd colors of some. I do have a young baby at home and really want to make sure the dog has the right temperment.


:thumbup: This is a great place to learn. The breeders posted above are really awesome and would set you up with a great pet.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you much luck in your search for a GSD and hope you find what you are looking for. The advise given from the posters above was great. I am sure with a little more research for breeders you can find a good one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And look at http://www.weberhausgsd.com/ located in KS!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd pass. You can definitely do much better.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Keep looking. Don't go with a breeder who _tells _you the dog has a good temperment. Go with a breeder who _proves_ the dog has a good temperment by having titles on the sire, dam, and other dogs back in the pedigree. DO NOT just take someone's word for it. Please don't.

I DID.

I found a breeder I liked, but the parents were not titled. Pshh..what did I need a title for anyway? I wasn't going to be working him at all. He assured me that the dogs had sound temperments. I never saw the sire or any of the dogs in the pedigree other than the mother, and just took his word for it that they had 'good temperments' and ended up with a fearful dog. Well, I could say he had a good temperment too, but he takes time to warm up which he shouldn't have to do...

Trust me, been there done that, it will be worth the investment to spend more money at good breeder with titled breeding stock and a breeder who has personally worked their dogs and seen their strengths and weaknesses (and bred to compliment those strengths and weaknesses) rather than to go through the heartache, stress, training, and potential liability of a fear aggressive dog. I would have traded the money for the emotional stress I went through any day...  But I was in the same boat...I have small kids and didn't want to spend a fortune on a dog. 

This poll says it all:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...fearful-nervous-skittish-german-shepherd.html

Hang around here for a while and learn as much as you can, I learned a LOT! Best wishes to you in your search for a puppy!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm located in Nebraska, at North Platte. Never heard of this kennel, but that is probably because they are not breeding to the desired standard that most people on this forum adhear to. No health clearances, no proof that the dogs are capable of any kind of working endeavour. Breeding white GSD's and mixing lines...with typical American line shepherds. 

What are you looking for in a GSD? What do you want to do with your pup? What kind of bloodlines are you interested in? Working - Show...??? These are things that you need to answer first before you even start looking at possible breeders that you might be interested in purchasing from. Feel free to send me a pm if you like. I'm planning on a couple of litters later this year. I teach obedience classes, participate in AKC events, teach Pet Therapy Dog Classes and am an AKC CGC Evaluator.

Goodluck!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

irishstuey said:


> Im open to finding a different breeder.* I'm not looking to spend a fortune on a family pet, though.* If anyone knows of a reputable breeder in Nebraska, Iowa or Northern Missouri/Kansas, please let me know.


 
What are you looking to spend on a family pet?


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

To answer a few questions...I'm not a 100% sure what I want when it comes to working or show lines. To be honest I was just going to do a rescue, but with the new baby at home, we have decided to go with a puppy. We will not be showing or doing any training outside a basic obedience class. Really just want a dog that is part of the family and somewhat protective of the home and family, not a guard dog by any means. I'm not too picky about color, except no all white and my girlfriend doesn't want all black or a long hair. I don't think that is being too picky. 
We were thinking that we would spend about 600, but now that I have done a bit more research that is probably a low figure and would be willing to go a bit higher. We are putting up a 6 foot privacy fence in anticipation. 
I just really miss having a dog. I've always admired the GSD and my girlfriend loves them. My last dog was great dane and I made the decision to leave her with the ex wife. We also had a boxer that became very attached and I didn't feel like breaking them up.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Do not rule out a rescue. 
You would look for one in a foster home (not just straight from a shelter) and that has lived around kids and is "proven" with them.

Also you may get lucky and find a purebred at a shelter or rescue. We've had them come through our rescue.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I was just about to suggest a rescue 
I have a gorgeous PB male, that I took in as a (4-day temporary) foster five & half years ago. He & his sister were abandoned at a bording kennel.
I frequently see PB GSD's (some even listed as papered) in the local GSD rescues.


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Do not rule out a rescue.
> You would look for one in a foster home (not just straight from a shelter) and that has lived around kids and is "proven" with them.
> 
> Also you may get lucky and find a purebred at a shelter or rescue. We've had them come through our rescue.


Yeah, this is what I would really like to do, but the lady say's were getting a puppy. I pick my battles wisely.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

*You can often find puppies in rescues as well. With so many people losing their homes, many people are having to give up pets.
Some realize that a GSD is more work than they were prepared for, or they get bored with it. I've seen a number of young dogs in the rescues.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So send "the lady" here, and/or read her what I just wrote 
Please trust me on this one.
You'd have a bigger budget, too, for health care for your new pet.


http://germanshepherd.rescueme.org/Nebraska

The 1st dog listed says "good with small dogs and kids"


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> So send "the lady" here, and/or read her what I just wrote
> Please trust me on this one.
> You'd have a bigger budget, too, for health care for your new pet.
> 
> ...


"the lady" is referring to my girlfriend.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I figured that...or wife!


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

The girlfriend agrees...we're going to rescue! Started working with Mogs in Kansas City. Anybody ever rescued a do from them. I'm excited and we found a young male that we really like. Hoping to have a home visit this weekend. Too bad the new privacy fence isn't going up until next week.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh extra "like"  !


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

irishstuey said:


> The girlfriend agrees...we're going to rescue! Started working with Mogs in Kansas City. Anybody ever rescued a do from them. I'm excited and we found a young male that we really like. Hoping to have a home visit this weekend. Too bad the new privacy fence isn't going up until next week.


Rescued a do? facepalm

Thank you. I am so nervous and excited.


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Kansas City, MO | Finn

By the way, this is him. In case he doesn't work out for us and our baby.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, he's gorgeous!! Congrats! Hope it works out.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's amazing dogs like that are available for adoption. Congrats. Looks like you've picked a winner.


----------

